# Partial tear of Rotator Cuff



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

I was diagnosed last year with a partially torn rotator cuff, 75% torn, on my right shoulder. My black lab took off while on the leash and yanked my arm way back and something popped. I had the MRI and everything but haven't had the surgery yet because of not being able to miss work but am seriously considering it. I'm worried about being able to shoot my bow. I know I may have to miss one season but I hope I can recover after that. I can still shoot it now but I can always feel pain and can tell something is torn. It hurts all the time at night. Anyone else have any rotator cuff problems or have had surgery for it? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

I'lll be very depressed if I can's shoot my bow in 6 months. I don't want to get a crossbow.


----------



## coldshock (Feb 27, 2011)

I have injured my rotator cuff but it was not serious enough to require surgery. The most important thing is rehab and often that requires you to lay-off anything that would irritate it. I had constant weakness and was unable to support much weight on the arm, I could not throw or lift my arm above my head with any weight in my hand. Just when I thought I was 100%, I'd lift and toss something and that pain would return, reminding me that I was still injured. It took many months of rehab including stretching and light weight training to get it back to 100%. Not sure what kind of bow you are shooting but You may need to stop shooting all together if the pain is severe because you risk injuring it more. Another alternative is to turn down the weight and see if you can handle a lighter DW or get lighter limbs if you're shooting recurve. I certainly feel your pain and wish you the best of luck.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

So sorry to read of your injury. I hope you are able to have it taken care of soon.


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

jpust said:


> I was diagnosed last year with a partially torn rotator cuff, 75% torn, on my right shoulder. My black lab took off while on the leash and yanked my arm way back and something popped. I had the MRI and everything but haven't had the surgery yet because of not being able to miss work but am seriously considering it. I'm worried about being able to shoot my bow. I know I may have to miss one season but I hope I can recover after that. I can still shoot it now but I can always feel pain and can tell something is torn. It hurts all the time at night. Anyone else have any rotator cuff problems or have had surgery for it? Any input would be appreciated.


Yes!! I had been in a accident some years ago, (rollover) Broken collar bone, it went undetected. 2 years later had a torn rotator cuff and my bicep was ripping out from the top where it attachs. I am right handed and it was my right shoulder. It was torn in 4 places. I had the surgery, couldn't shoot my bow for a year and 1/2. Yes it was depressing. Everyone recovers differently. But, did as the doctor instructed. I can tell you, it is hard work and with the right determination You will be happy after all said and done. My bow is currently at 58 lbs. Can't tell you what to do but, I know you are in pain. Hope things workout for you. There might be people that will disagree with me but, I think we had freedom of speech along time ago.

Some have had good luck with the surgery and some bad. It is a hard decision because, it is a long process. Best of luck to you. I hope it all works out. Just remember you have to do whats right for you. Take care.


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

It sounds like yours is doing good now if you can pull 58lbs. It is a very hard decision. I go to the doctor Wednesday for a consultation. Mine is 75% torn so it makes it a harder choice because I hear if it was alll the way torn they recommend surger right away. It won't get better on its own and one propblem is you never know what will finish it off and I hate to sit on the sidelines. If we got to a family picnic I like to play volleyball. If we go camping I want to ride the dirt bike, swim. If we go to the beach I want to swim in the ocean. I love to hunt archery and that is what will kill me the most if I can't do that. The other problem is missing too much work if I get the surgery. Thank you all for your responses.


----------



## elksnout (Feb 2, 2006)

I started having problems with torn rotator cuff in my left shoulder 3yrs ago. Doc wanted MRI and surgery, I'm self-employed with no insurance so I went to physical therapist for a while it was improving slightly. Watched the stupid commercials for the Total Gym and Chuck Norris saying he had the same problems...so I ended up ordering one. 3 months later and my shoulder feels fantastic, can shoot my bow without pain and almost back to useing it normally again! Great machine, takes about 20 mins every morning I can and its doing what they said it would. Just to let ya know.


----------



## MAMA BigDog (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh man, that's a hard decision and hard to deal with either way. If you have surgery, hope your healing is fast.


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

I go see the doctor today.


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

With 75% torn it seems serious.
With some more info I can compose simple acupuncture schemes to use 
yourself, all points are easily located on fingers joints or around the nails.
Working tools are incense sticks 2-3 tied together, and some plant seeds.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

my wife had a slight tear that what the doctor called it--- had it fixed took 3 months to heal did the exercises the doctor told us .. good as new now.... good luck in what ever you do....


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

jpust said:


> I go see the doctor today.


How did it go?


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

I have to have another MRI with arthrogram next week.


----------



## Hoytchick4ever (Apr 14, 2011)

One option for you down the road, is to switch to your other hand for compound bow shooting if necessary. I am a female archer and large animal veterinarian, very hard on your shoulders. I had surgery 10 years ago (in my early 30's) on my right shoulder and now need it again. Rotator cuff is the least of my shoulder issues, lots of damage to the bones, cartilage, etc.. Instead of another surgery I opted for corticosteroid injections and also switched from right hand shooting to left hand shooting. It is going very well after just 4 months. I am right handed and right eye dominant but now shooting left handed and hopefully preserving my shoulder so that it will last a little longer. Hang in there and hope all goes well for you!


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

I had the same problem, what they often refer to as a "slap tear". This is the same injury baseball pitchers tend to get from throwing hard and the jerk forward of the arm and shoulder. Mine was from weight lifting. I had the surgery and it did not take me a year to recover, however you have to be compulsive about the rehab. Many folks have gotten frozen shoulder joints or severely limited range of motion from not doing the rehab. Rehab is also painful but not unbearable. Main thing is to use very light weights or bands as above a very small weight the muscles that secure the shoulder joint are bypassed and larger muscles are used, thus you will get no gain. That was hard for me as a "more is better" kind of guy.

Switching from right to left handed shooting is an option. I did it about six months ago but from left to right. In two weeks I was as good right handed and in a month better. I am right eye dominant however and have heard left handed people are more ambidextrous so it may be longer for you. You are correct that it will not heal. Ligaments and tendons do not heal, muscles will but not those. I do not know what your work involves but I was not off except for my surgery but I did not do any manual labor. 

Be aware, even after the surgery you shoulder will never be 100% the way it was, at best 80-90% as far as strength. I could tell as I was a weight lifter but for most folks 80% probably would not be noticeable. Even after the surgery (it has been years) I still cannot sleep on that shoulder without rolling over during the night. Nothing like before however. I am sure you wake up every time you roll over on the damaged shoulder. You can get cortisone injections but they are a temporary fix, you should have no more than two a year and they do weaken your immune system. I would not suggest it.

Good luck

bob


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

jpust said:


> I have to have another MRI with arthrogram next week.


Hoping things go good for you.


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

I had the arthrogram and MRI. My doctor appointment is now June 1st.
Thanks for all your responses.


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

I went to the doctor yesterday. After much thought and discussions with the doctor I decided to have the surgery next week, June 9th. The new MRI showed more tear than before and it has worsened.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Sad to hear about the surgery, hope all goes well, and your back to shooting ASAP!


----------



## MAMA BigDog (Apr 27, 2011)

Hope all goes well and you have a quick recovery.


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

bfoot said:


> I had the same problem, what they often refer to as a "slap tear". This is the same injury baseball pitchers tend to get from throwing hard and the jerk forward of the arm and shoulder. Mine was from weight lifting. I had the surgery and it did not take me a year to recover, however you have to be compulsive about the rehab. Many folks have gotten frozen shoulder joints or severely limited range of motion from not doing the rehab. Rehab is also painful but not unbearable. Main thing is to use very light weights or bands as above a very small weight the muscles that secure the shoulder joint are bypassed and larger muscles are used, thus you will get no gain. That was hard for me as a "more is better" kind of guy.
> 
> Switching from right to left handed shooting is an option. I did it about six months ago but from left to right. In two weeks I was as good right handed and in a month better. I am right eye dominant however and have heard left handed people are more ambidextrous so it may be longer for you. You are correct that it will not heal. Ligaments and tendons do not heal, muscles will but not those. I do not know what your work involves but I was not off except for my surgery but I did not do any manual labor.
> 
> ...





jpust said:


> I went to the doctor yesterday. After much thought and discussions with the doctor I decided to have the surgery next week, June 9th. The new MRI showed more tear than before and it has worsened.


Like Bob, I have recently undergone surgery to repair my SLAP tear. I'm 3 weeks post surgery, which means I'm still wearing a sling and per Dr's orders will be wearing it for 3 more weeks. Then I will be looking forward to 3 months of physical therapy. One thing to note, on the first day of your surgery, take the pain meds BEFORE the onset of pain as it will get really bad quickly. Good luck with your surgery.

David


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

Good luck. I had the morphine drip ball with the blockage, worked great . Didn't like taking the ball out. Hope you do well,yes the drugs help do what doc says. Take care.


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for all your well wishes. I am a legal secretary and need to get back to work as soon as possible. Anyone who has had the surgery, how long before you could use a keyboard and write?


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

I had my surgery on 5/12 and was back to work 5/17. The lucky part for me is that the surgery was to my left shoulder as I am right handed. I thinking writing may be a bit of an issue for you, but typing won`t be too bad.

David


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

Get a type as you talk device!!! lol I know that you will at least take a few days to feel up to par.


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

This past weekend, all weekend, I had second thoughts on going through with the surgery. After talking with the doctor's office again I decided to hold off for a while. My boss went into the hospital Monday for a serious illness and I am the only other employee and also I was not looking forward to going through the summer with this. I'm going to wait a while. Today was the day I was supposed to get the surgery.


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay but, be careful with it. Ice and rest will help. Very nice of you to help your boss out, hope they appreciate you.


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

Like Kimberley said, be very, VERY easy on it. I say this because if you fully tear it you're looking at a much bigger problem that will ake your recovery time even longer. Me personally, I wouldn't put my health in risk for my job. But that's just me.

David


----------



## Johnny Wade (Feb 28, 2011)

I had MRI back in March and was told I had a partial tear over 50%. I did not opt for surgery, at least not yet, Because I to could not afford to take the time off, not to mention I had just bought a new bow and had cabin fever really bad and couldn't wait for 3D season to start. I had a cortisone shot and PT and could tell a big difference right away. I lowered the draw wieght on my bow from 72 lbs to 62 lbs and have not really had any problems, (slight pain). Doc told me I would likely have to have surgery at some time as the injury would not heal itself without it however right now I can live with it. It really did hurt though the first month to 6 weeks. Didn't sleep well and was reminded of it every time I tried to pick something up or lift my right hand up over my head. I never hurt really bad to draw my bow thought for some reason. Anyway if you give it some time and do the PT and cortisone shots you my find you can live with it for a while. Wish you the best.


----------



## Clang! (Sep 29, 2007)

jpust said:


> I'lll be very depressed if I can's shoot my bow in 6 months. I don't want to get a crossbow.


There is a third option. There's a product called "draw-loc" that's being discussed in the crossbow forum. The OP is in the same situation as you are and can't handle the weight of his crossbow. It's an attachment for your bow that holds it at full draw. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1467147
http://www.drawloc.com/


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnny Wade said:


> lowered the draw wieght on my bow from 72 lbs to 62 lbs and have not really had any problems, (slight pain). Doc told me I would likely have to have surgery at some time as the injury would not heal itself without it however right now I can live with it.


Which will most probably lead to more damage in time, have to agree with
doctor, why risk and jeopardise archery.
Having had bad sprain for both thumbs from cycling accident, this used to have been recurring
for as long as 6 monthes, considering thumbs are very little stressed during normal
riding.


----------

